# router table



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

I built a router table to level large burls into table tops. It was wrecked when a friend forgot to bleed my brakes after replacing my front axils. I ran into it when my brakes failed and it bent all 4 allthread rods in the corners. It worked perfectly up until that day.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

JM - welcome to the forum.
either there are a lot of photos missing or you've left out a lot in your story.
the two photos do not tell us anything other than you make tables out of burls and the brakes on your vehicle went out. 
can you add a bit more for us ?


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> JM - welcome to the forum.
> either there are a lot of photos missing or you've left out a lot in your story.
> the two photos do not tell us anything other than you make tables out of burls and the brakes on your vehicle went out.
> can you add a bit more for us ?


I need to take some pics of the rest of the components. I used the angle iron from a bed frame for the router track. The center table has an adjustment depending on how long the allthread rod is. The 1 I built had a 40" x 40" adjustable table. You can square
anything including a table base like this with long enough allthread. I ran the table over and wrecked it but I can post all the details with pics. I got my sawmill
going so don't need it now.


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

Here are more pics and info. Each corner has a 5/8" x 36" all thread with a T handle welded on top with 2 nuts below the handle to keep it off the 2x4 channel iron for easier turning.








This picture is the bottom of the adjustable table where the allthread goes through. I welded a nut to a heavy duty washer and screwed to bottom of table.








This is the router sled. Made from an old bed frame. The bearings I used matched the 1" solid steel bar. Both ends of the sled had this setup. I added angle iron to the middle of the table for support. Can answer any questions.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

"Rustic" keeps popping into my head.


----------

